# New to DIUI



## rainbowu (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi, I am currently undergoing testing next week to ensure my fertility is ok - then going through DIUI. But I know that involves a lot of screening and matching ( I am doing this through a fertility clinic privately)

I just wondered if anyone else had undergone private treatment for DIUI - and what sort of time frame they were looking at before actual insemination?

Many thanks.
I know it varies - but I don't have any kind of idea about timescales from first consultation to treatment.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi
My experience was that it can take as long or short a time as your clinic is prepared to make it take. 
It will also depend upon where you are in your cycle - the earlier you are the more time to get sorted.... 
also it depends on you having sorted donor sperm, ordered and your clinic accepting you all coinciding..... 

Hope that all makes sense. 

Have you had a hycosy yet? Had all the day 3 and 21 blood tests, stds etc, amh ? 

I have just had my first cycle and even though I was organised it


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

felt like a race against time at the end. 

If money is not an issue the clinic can do ALL the tests which speeds things up but comes at quite a cost- a friend did all of hers via clinic and spent £500 more than me as I got majority via NHS. Though does depend upon GP cooperation. 

Hope this helps.

MMI


----------



## Mrs Stardust (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi rainbowu,

I'm at the lister which is amazing. We self referred in mid may and had our first consultation on May 31st.  I started my first round of treatment following all the tests on July 22nd (cd3) but I have PCOS and longer cycles which is why it probably took a bit longer to start than average. I.e after our initial consultation I had to wait for my af to then have my hsg test and bloodwork and then have a follow up consultation to discuss treatment options, and then wait for af again before starting treatment 

X


----------



## rainbowu (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi, thanks for all your replies! 
I self referred (my GP wasn't happy with the idea - saying that I should wait, and it was better to try naturally even if in 20years time....but the clinic was fantastic, really opposite to that) and am about to have tests to check my fertility first (on NHS in 2 weeks time). 
I am then seeing private consultant in 3 weeks and if results are all ok then I am paying privately to undergo DIUI. I honestly was not sure whether the process was likely to take years or months, so thank you for your responses. Although I have discussed this with close friends and family, only a few know that I am actually going through with it right now, as if it doesn't work or takes years, I don't want to have to be telling everyone every month that it hasn't worked....
I have thought long and hard about this, and have discussed this option for several years with friends, and I just think I only have one major reservation - which is the fact the donor can help upto 10 families. Because this is a local hospital - surely this means that if each family has 3 children each then the child will have about 30 half siblings - more than likely in the same local area. I don't know....that just doesnt sit right with me. 
Aside from that I have thought through all other 'issues', but I know it is the right route and I am so excited for the coming year! 
Thank you all!


----------



## rainbowu (Aug 2, 2013)

Also - MMI - I have not had any tests done yet....just awaiting the first lot of fertility tests. Then they mentioned it would be tests for finding a donor 'match' after my next consultation.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Dear Rainbowu,

That is good news that you getting some of the tests done on the NHS. I hope that the week after is enough time for all of the results to come through - my NHS ones took longer. Then even longer to get written copies of the results!

Which clinic have you decided upon?



rainbowu said:


> I only have one major reservation - which is the fact the donor can help upto 10 families. Because this is a local hospital - surely this means that if each family has 3 children each then the child will have about 30 half siblings - more than likely in the same local area. I don't know....that just doesnt sit right with me.


This was something that worried me too. As a result I opted to use one of the banks from abroad (there are a few in America, Denmark and Europe). My theory being that:
a) they give more informationon the donor than clinics do
b) the process inc export were still comparable if not cheaper than the clinic prices
c) the clinics have a small selection - thus, in my mind increasing the likelihood of multiple siblings more locally, atleast within proximity of the clinic - which if you live in outer Hebrides and are at a clinic in Penzance, probably not such a great issue, but if you are at a clinic within 10 miles, possibly more of an issue (in my mind atleast).
d) also the clinics abroad tend to inlcude statements/letters to the child

Anyway, I hope that this goes some way to helping you resolve this issue. What I will say is that soon as this issue is more resolved another pops up - believe me!

Do keep in touch.

MMI


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi


I was lucky as my treatment was in Denmark and they didn't requested any blood tests, apart from the essential ones which I did months earlier (HIV, hepatitis' rubella). It was a quick decision for us and it took 2 weeks (from buying the sperms to insemination). I had one failed IVF so I knew my FSH were high, but got lucky with DIUI and had twins with my first try. 


I took my chances and got lucky after doctors gave up on us, but we didn't give up on ourselves. 


All the best


Hope


----------

